# blue bar?



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi everyone. been a long time since i've been around here.
i'm looking to adopt a pigeon and i am fond of blue bar pigeons.
i am in the chicagoland area..... i could maybe travel one day within a few hours of chicagoland. i remember once there was a farm i Michigan that raised pigeons but I forget where. 

any help would be great.

thanks.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

There are some pigeons in IL. I don't know how near they are to you. Java looks like a good hand tame bird (but isn't a blue bar).

http://search.petfinder.com/search/...reed=Pigeon&pet.Animal=Bird&exact=1&preview=1


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JGregg said:


> http://search.petfinder.com/search/...reed=Pigeon&pet.Animal=Bird&exact=1&preview=1


That link doesn't work for me, but if you just go to http://www.petfinder.com and search, you should be able to find the bird.

Terry


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks ill look into it i dont think i had success with that java bird last year as far as contacting them


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Badbird, here is the info again. Just last week, Richard posted to 911 again about Java. I wrote to him and explained that the bird was and always will be in our database. I took this case last Sept and it's at the top of my list of birds. This bird has been needing a home for SOOO long,,,,,,,I wish you would try again. Good luck.


Richard S Weiner 
Executive Director
a Refuge for Saving the Wildlife, Incorporated©

3149 Dundee Rd., Ste # 229 
Northbrook, IL 60062-2402 

(847) 509-1026 – Office 
(847) 509-1034 – Fax 
(847) 815-9379 – Cell 

www.rescuethebirds.org 
[email protected]


----------

